# My So Called "Rub"



## mikey (Apr 11, 2009)

Decided today to smoke one of the "bargain basement" shoulders I picked up a few weeks ago. I felt creative this morning and put this so called "rub" together. Here are the ingredients & quantities.

1-tbs Mrs. Dash Original (Salt Free)
1-tbs Granulated Garlic
1-tbs Chopped Chives (Freeze Dried)
1-tbs Sweet Basil
1-tsp Chile Powder
1-tsp Paprika
1/2 tsp Ground Cinnamon
1/2 tsp Ground Malabar Pepper
1/2 tsp Ground Cummin
1/2 tsp Coriander Seed
1/2 tsp Red Pepper Flakes
Ran all of the ingredients thru my coffee bean grinder. Gave it the moist finger taste test. Not to shabby for a 1st attempt. Made a double batch and I'm giving it a test run on the pork shoulder that's in the smoker now. Left out the salt on purpose.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 11, 2009)

No sugar?

Not much bark but should be flavorful.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like a good rub, can't wait to see how it turned out so I can add it to my to-do list.
I like that there is no salt in it.  I don't really think you need much, if any, salt on lots of meats.  Sure it may pull some of the moisture but for taste purposes if you can find a great blend it isn't needed.
Hell, all you truly need to season meat is smoke...Mmmmm...Smoked food.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds good Mike.  Please let us know how it tastes once it's done.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

Interesting, waiting for Q VIEW and taste testing!


----------



## alx (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting ingredients.Be interested in bark myself.I dig that malabar.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 11, 2009)

Interesting Mikey, I'll be waiting for the taste test results.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like a great combo to me! Low-salt, heh-heh...trust me, salt is highly over-rated!!!!!!! lol!!!!

Keep it cumn Mikey!

Eric


----------



## mikey (Apr 11, 2009)

As far as "bark" is concerned, I wasn't. 4 1/2 hrs in and it's forming quite nicely on its own. My goal is consistency in the meat without hitting pieces of "bark". Reminds me of biting in to a burger and finding a piece of grissle the hard way. No thanks.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sorry, your saying you don't like bark on your Q?


----------



## carpetride (Apr 12, 2009)

Sounds good, ain't but one way to find out if your going to like it.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sounds good Mikey.  To each their own.  It's what you like, not anyone else.


----------



## mikey (Apr 12, 2009)

No need to be sorry. I don't mind the bark as long as it's not the consistency of pea gravel.


----------



## mikey (Apr 12, 2009)

Just a note on the so called rub. It was subtle and yielded a nice bark to the shoulder. The only thing I would do is add more red pepper flakes to "kick" the heat up a bit. It's all about experimentation; in my opinion, nothing is cast in stone. You'll never know if something works unless you give it a shot. Happy Easter!


----------



## rivet (Apr 12, 2009)

Good for you, bud! It is ALL about experimentation..... glad you shared this post.


----------

